# Keyboard Issue On The Htc Thunderbolt!



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

I got the strangest issue with the keyboard on my phone. In portrait mode, I cannot use the following keys; o, k, m, & the "12#" on the touch input keyboard and/or any other keyboard in abouts the same key regions. However, in landscape mode everything works.

I have tried to re-callibrate it, clear the cache, install different roms (after wiping the system, data, cache &dalvik cache) but nothing works. It all started after I flashed OMGB v1.2.x .

I have also tried unrooting, taken the ota and still could not get keyboard to work right. In addition, I re-rooted and went thro the whole nine (wipe, wipe, wipe) but still nada.

Help!

Do I have a hardware issue or is it a software thing?


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

maybe you have dead touchscreen in those exact spots, have you checked for that?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, get a drawing program or something and see if it registers in those areas.


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Followed the advice and got me a drawing program. I pretty much run my fingers all ovet it and I think I do got a problem. Guess its a hardware problem problem coz inverting the keyboard in the problem area I cannot use some of the keys...

See attached image. The darker areas work, the lighter areas dont.








Thank you all!!!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like your digitizer is going bad or coming loose. If you're under warranty still, just get a replacement. Otherwise, you could try taking it apart and fidgeting with the digitizer's cable to see if that helps (unlikely) or worst-case scenario, buy a replacement touchscreen. That said, used TBolts in good shape are going for as low as ~$150 so you might want to just buy another one and sell yours (or part it out).


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

I am still under warranty. I will just go ahead and get a replacement. Thank you again!


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine does this sometimes as well but in random small spots. A reboot fixes it for me.


----------

